# Which Battery



## Rafique (6/1/15)

Sup Guys

Whats the best between the 3 

Sigelei

innokin itaste SVD 1

Vamo V5


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

I would say here it is personal preference and what you intend using it for. Which sigelei are you referring to?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

i agree with @Riddle 

Its all a matter of preference, and also how much loot you have in your pocket... Im guessing you are looking for a new divice? why not have a look at the iStick? awesome divice for not so much cash, and its 20w!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> i agree with @Riddle
> 
> Its all a matter of preference, and also how much loot you have in your pocket... Im guessing you are looking for a new divice? why not have a look at the iStick? awesome divice for not so much cash, and its 20w!



From another thread of his he stated he is looking for something similar to the eVic supreme. So it seems as if he is more into large tube mods. The istick is a lot smaller.


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

Tube mods are old school... Box mods are the way forward! lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (6/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> i agree with @Riddle
> 
> Its all a matter of preference, and also how much loot you have in your pocket... Im guessing you are looking for a new divice? why not have a look at the iStick? awesome divice for not so much cash, and its 20w!




Thanks guys

I have 2 Isticks, I like the look of the tubes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (6/1/15)

Well im asking because there are 3 on this site all at reasonable prices

The sigelei is 20 w


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

Rafique said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I have 2 Isticks, I like the look of the tubes



Ah, my bad!


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

Rafique said:


> Well im asking because there are 3 on this site all at reasonable prices
> 
> The sigelei is 20 w



I like the sigelei 20W over the other 2. 

@Dubz is selling a vamo v6 which is 20W also. Go have a look.


----------



## BumbleBee (6/1/15)

I'm a huge fan of the SVD, I have three, they've never let me down, and can be used as close quarters weapons

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

I have an SVD, but i never use it anymore due to the fact that it has that stupid button problem... i should probably just fix it, but ive never actually got round to doing it.


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm a huge fan of the SVD, I have three, they've never let me down, and can be used as close quarters weapons



I pulled it out fast at a robot once. Now I'm not allowed to vape at a robot with my wife in the car after she saw a look on the guys face.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/1/15)

Sigelei 20W without question!


----------



## Rafique (7/1/15)

and if I throw an Istick into the equation which would be the best, should I stick with the Istick


----------



## Rafique (7/1/15)

can the Istick run RBA's


----------



## BhavZ (7/1/15)

Rafique said:


> can the Istick run RBA's


yes but only if your build is no lower than 1ohm


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

Rafique said:


> can the Istick run RBA's



It can run RBA's, but nothing below 1.0 ohm.


----------



## Rafique (7/1/15)

so Kinda pointless then, A tube will be better is it not. I dont know what it is but I bought new coils yesterday for the nautilus mini and at first the vape was awesome now every vape is just not as good. very strong taste. I dont if the battery to powerful because I have tried it through all volts. After vaping terribly for a couple of minutes I eventually get an ok Vape but can barely taste the flavour


----------



## John (7/1/15)

Have a look at the Smok BEC Pro 50W tube mod  apparently theres a future firmware update for it that will push it up to 100w. It handles builds down to .3ohm


----------



## BumbleBee (7/1/15)

hold on for a bit @Rafique there are some new toys coming, there are 30w and 50w versions of the iStick coming. The 30w version will run from 0.4 ohms 

http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/istick-30w.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

And here is a link to the 50w version @Rafique 

http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/istick-50w.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

Im 100% in for both of them!


----------



## rogue zombie (7/1/15)

Rafique said:


> I dont know what it is but I bought new coils yesterday for the nautilus mini and at first the vape was awesome now every vape is just not as good. very strong taste. I dont if the battery to powerful because I have tried it through all volts. After vaping terribly for a couple of minutes I eventually get an ok Vape but can barely taste the flavour



This is why I have grown to hate commercial tanks - unfortunately it really is a case of either you're lucky with a good coil, or they suck.

If the coil is not made well, so if it's not nice and neat, it can burn the wick around it unevenly. So then the coil just won't perform properly.

But like on the coil I have now in my Nauti, flavour was good when I popped it in, then crap for a few days, now it's okay.

It also depends on the thickness of your juice - thicker juice might not wick as well.

This is what I have deduced at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> This is why I have grown to hate commercial tanks - unfortunately it really is a case of either you're lucky with a good coil, or they suck.
> 
> If the coil is not made well, so if it's not nice and neat, it can burn the wick around it unevenly. So then the coil just won't perform properly.
> 
> ...



In the case of dud coils, I have never had one! 

I have had my nautilus and Nautilus mini (Both broken due to drunken stupidness) for about 4 months, and have vaped on them just about every day, and have never had a dud coil.

Maybe I an one of the lucky ones...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> In the case of dud coils, I have never had one!
> 
> I have had my nautilus and Nautilus mini (Both broken due to drunken stupidness) for about 4 months, and have vaped on them just about every day, and have never had a dud coil.
> 
> Maybe I an one of the lucky ones...



Really! nice.

A mate of mine also seems to have good luck with them.

I cant see what I do wrong though - I prime the coil, don't run too high power... But still things go wrong.


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Really! nice.
> 
> A mate of mine also seems to have good luck with them.
> 
> I cant see what I do wrong though - I prime the coil, don't run too high power... But still things go wrong.



Sad days bro...

Its probably got nothing to do with you, so i wouldnt stress!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (7/1/15)

I upped the W to 15 now its vapes likes yesterdays 6 W, It seems that everytime Ileave it for a while I have to find a new voltage range


----------



## Rafique (7/1/15)

I even tried priming the coil before i start but I now really dont have time to try and prime it everytime I wana vape


----------



## Daniel (7/1/15)

sweet spot for the mAN is around 10-12W , might be a dud coil have you tried swapping coils ? Also I normally after filling the tank I leave it for at least 15 mins before vaping makes a huge difference .... good luck and keep strong you will find your sweet spot soon! 

Alternative save up for a RBA , can't wait for my Billow to arrive


----------



## Rafique (7/1/15)

Might go RBA sooner than expected if this keeps up, just put a new coil in yesterday


----------



## free3dom (7/1/15)

Rafique said:


> Might go RBA sooner than expected if this keeps up, just put a new coil in yesterday



I got tired of the unreliability of the coils in clearomizers fairly early on and jumped onto RBAs (RTAs to be exact) fairly quickly. Have never looked back (and probably never will). At first it seems like it will be a lot of work, all the coiling, etc. But once you've got a good coil built it can last a month or more - all you need to do is re-wick it every now and then (frequency depends on usage and juice changes). That said, I can do a re-wick in about 3-5 minutes (depending on need) and it is totally painless 

If you go the RDA route it's even quicker to do, but I don't like having to re-juice my wick [] too frequently. I prefer the tanks...YMMV.

Not to mention the savings from not having to buy commercial coils...10m of kanthal costs around R100 and that will last you a long time (depending on how frequently you re-coil of course).


----------



## Rafique (7/1/15)

SO what you guys think of the Lemo Tank, does it come with a coil builtin for first use or do you have to start from scratch


----------



## Rafique (7/1/15)

any dangers of doing RBA or RTAS


----------



## John (7/1/15)

Rafique said:


> SO what you guys think of the Lemo Tank, does it come with a coil builtin for first use or do you have to start from scratch



It does indeed  It also comes with wire and some cotton in the box


----------



## free3dom (7/1/15)

Rafique said:


> any dangers of doing RBA or RTAS



Only danger I can think of is addiction to building coils 
That and the fact that almost no clearomizer will ever be good enough again 

I really does deliver a new level of vapor quality and satisfaction...highly recommended 
Plus all that money saved on buying new coils can go towards juice, mods, etc


----------

